# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  INTERPRETACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS DE SUELO Y AGUA DE RIEGO

## manolo40pe

CURSO PRESENCIAL EN LIMA RECOMIENDA TÉCNICAMENTE AL AGRICULTOR, MARCA LA DIFERENCIA CON LA COMPETENCIA INICIO: 09 DE NOVIEMBRE INFORMES: ingeagronomo69@gmail.com Whatssapp: 978612435     Temas similares: CURSO PRESENCIAL INTERPRETACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS DE SUELOS Y AGUA CURSO ONLINE ANÁLISIS DE AGUA DE RIEGO Y FOLIAR CURSO ONLINE ANÁLISIS DE AGUA DE RIEGO Y FOLIAR- INTERPRETACIÓN CURSO ONLINE DE ANALISIS DE AGUA DE RIEGO CURSO ONLINE DE ANALISIS DE AGUA DE RIEGO

----------

